# TT RS Track build



## r_turner01 (Sep 12, 2018)

Thought I would post in here as I finally have some progress to report!

I bought an RS in October, but have not used in the winter, and had a few issues non car related to work through but pleased to report now all is well and have been ordering parts!

So far, I have got Michelin Pilot Cup 2s with OZ Ultraleggera in bronze coming in 18", car currently has 20's on so should make a nice difference.

Then yesterday I placed an order for KW suspension, Vagbremtechnic brakes, 034 rear ARB and poly bush kits, really looking forward to getting it all fitted up.

I have the interior work to do, but so far the wheel has been retrimmed along with the dash top in alcantara, the leather seats will be making way for my corbeau sprints once I figure out the mounting, I will also add harnesses and a rear cage.

Cost me a lot of money so far but I know it will be worth it in the end!!

Will update this with pics as it comes along but here is the 'standard' car..










Richard


----------



## cancellara27 (Aug 17, 2018)

Love the color, love the progress!
Was at the Nürburgring sunday and saw two gray TTRS, which looked really good!
Can't wait for more progress on yours!


----------



## r_turner01 (Sep 12, 2018)

I will be there myself 18th - 20th April, but wont have my car with me but if you are around could come say hi


----------



## cancellara27 (Aug 17, 2018)

I'll see what I can do! 
Are you going with another car or will you be renting?


----------



## r_turner01 (Sep 12, 2018)

I am going to Russia with work, but i fly home via Frankfurt, right on the start of the easter weekend.. so for around 100EUR i have a car and place to stay for 2 days 

Not decided yet if im renting a car for a lap or 2 or just hang out. Will be odd being there without my car tho


----------



## cancellara27 (Aug 17, 2018)

Haha, good way to spend the easter weekend!
If I can make it we can do a lap in my TT, but be warned that I'm one of the slowest drivers on track as I'm a bit too careful with my car :mrgreen:


----------



## r_turner01 (Sep 12, 2018)

any lap you finish is a good lap!

I have some lap tickets i havent used, but i am hoping to get over in the TT once its all done.. no idea how i will pay for that trip yet


----------



## cancellara27 (Aug 17, 2018)

Haha, I'm 3 out of 3 at the moment, so I'm happy!

Just working to get the TT going, that is the main thing :lol:


----------



## r_turner01 (Sep 12, 2018)

This year will be my 8th year in a row coming over, although never been in something quite as powerful as my TT, unless you count the Apex taxi last year!


----------



## cancellara27 (Aug 17, 2018)

I think the Ring is great, no matter what car. It has this history written all over it, and even standing next to the track is great and I could spend all day just watching the cars go by.
I haven't driven in any other car but my TT there, but I think you can have very much fun in a small car which is underpowered (as long as it gets up Ex-Muhle).

But a TTRS is really something else, and as we can see from Maody, it really goes mindblowingly fast!


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

My first time on the ring was in an ml270

I still enjoyed it

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## cancellara27 (Aug 17, 2018)

Just to let you know, I won't be at the ring this weekend. Too much going on unfortunatly. We should make a separate topic for a ring meeting though! Feels like I'm taking away attention from your beauty!


----------



## r_turner01 (Sep 12, 2018)

Wheels are now on, suspension will make a huge difference to that arch gap!

Steering feels much better even just moving in and out of the garage


----------



## TiAvant (Feb 26, 2019)

looks ready for the track!


----------



## EG-nath (Apr 2, 2020)

loving the look of those new wheels :twisted:


----------



## EmmanDust (Nov 19, 2019)

Hello Turner are you able to give the sec of the wheels. Width, ET, spacer or no and the tires size. Thanks.


----------

